# Replace Inline Valve with Anti-Siphon



## Sacman (Mar 7, 2020)

Greetings to all.... new to the forum and irrigation. I have been working on the irrigation system that came with the home we recently purchased. Replaced the controller, changed out the guts on the two rotators, changed out a few sprinkler bodies, and replaced most of the spray nozzles with rotaries. The overall design is not optimal, but except for one drip zone everything is working at least "just OK".

My six zones have a mixture of RainBird, Irritrol, and Lawn Genie valves. I have six new 075ASVF valves on hand waiting to be installed. The Lawn Genie valve is an inline valve mounted above ground like the other 5 anti-siphon valves in the system. The intake and output lines on that valve are approx. 10" on center apart. Would it be ok to put the elbows required to bring those lines inline with the valve ports above ground? If so should they be at ground level or else up closer to the valve bodies? Last question, would it be better to use 45 degree couplings or are 90s ok?

Thanks for any advice. I hope to learn a lot here.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome. I don't know much about anti siphon valves. I do know they need to be mounted 6in higher than anything else. Can you post pictures of what you have? It might help visualize the setup.


----------



## Sacman (Mar 7, 2020)

From what I understand above ground valves are common, if not the norm, in this area. The valve in question is the green one on the right in both pics. I have to bring the 10" spread of the lines down to the 3+" spread of the ports on the new valve.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I see it now. Yeah just mount the valve to the pipe closest to the house (infeed) and then use 90 to connect to the other one.


----------



## Sacman (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks g-man. I built a little koi pond at our last house and that is about the extent of my experience working with PVC. I think the current valves are borderline of being 6" above the highest downstream outlet so I will be putting the "pipe stretcher" to the lot of them.


----------

